# Report Spam



## Nancy (Jun 1, 2007)

I can't seem to remember how to report a post as SPAM.  There are currently 2 in the buying/selling forum.

Thanks and please refresh my memory.

Nancy


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 1, 2007)

There is a _warning icon_, red triangle with exclamation point in it, in the bottom left hand corner of each post.  Just click on that...and it goes to all the Mods/Admins.


----------



## Nancy (Jun 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

I knew there was something, I just couldn't find it.

Nancy


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 1, 2007)

Nancy said:


> I knew there was something, I just couldn't find it.
> 
> Nancy



There is a post titled [How to] Report a problem post in the sticky threads listed at the top of this forum.


----------

